# How does the weather effect predator movement?



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Are predators more active when the weather is very cold?


----------



## Never_summer (Nov 17, 2006)

Well as far as Yotes go, I would say so. An animal is a slave to their stomach. When the ground is soft and the snow is not on, food is easy to come by. They don't have to go out looking, if a mouse runs into a hole its nothing for them to dig it up. When the ground freezes this removes rabbitts and mice from their diet in a hurry. This causes them to be more mobile in their hunt for food, so a lot of times they will be more willing to come to your trap or call setup so it makes it appear like they are more active. JMO


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I agree with Never_Summer on this... When food is harder to find, as in winter, they must cover more ground to find it...and this, along with the cold weather, causes them to expend more energy moving around and hunting, as well as just keeping their body warm...and the more energy they use, the more they need to eat... That is why it is generally much easier to get predators to come to "bait type" sets in the winter, than in milder weather.


----------



## SD trapper (Dec 16, 2006)

I heard yotes run more when its cold as already stated. ***** however will den up for a couple days and when it warms up you should hit it hard. They also will not move that far from there dens so try and set near.


----------

